# Looking for a Remington 512



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Ok I am wanting to relive my days of my youth and am looking to buy a Remington 512 .22 rifle. If you have one for sale I would like to chat with you about it. Condition is not critical. If it needs to be reblued that's fine, if the stock needs some work on it that's fine too. Let me know what you have and let's make a deal.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Great gun. Just had my dad's out today. I had a extra 512 I sold last year and sold the 511x this year. 
I'll keep my eyes open for one.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=479361483

-DallanC


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

DallanC said:


> http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=479361483
> 
> -DallanC


Thanks Dallan I'll keep an eye on it. If she doesn't get too ridiculous I may have a new baby.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

My son owned a 510 Targetmaster 4 months before he was born. I saw it at Gallensons and roughed them down to $40 with a broken stock. I was in there a week later and saw another one for $80. I snatched up that one too so Dad and boy can have his and his matching rifles.


----------

